# Lumens rating for upcoming Jetbeam PA40



## flame2000 (Jun 10, 2011)

Found some information about the upcoming JetBeam PA40............

PA40, newest CREE XML-T6 LED,making the light's maximum output achieves unique high 468lumens
with 4*AA battery.

Another audaciously innovation of the body tube of this flashlight which is made from the carbon fiber reinforced composite,featuring in light weight,high strength,impact resistance,antiskid,strong wearresistance.It is much more suitable with outdoor sports.

Specs:
LED: CREE XML T6
Reflector: Aluminum
Lens: Coated Mineral Glass
Material:Carbon Fiber Reinforced Composite & Aero Grade Aluminum
Finish:HA III Military Grade Hard Anodized
Dimensions: Diameter 40mm ; Length 183mm ;
Weight: 185g (without battery)

The flashlight was test according to ANSI FL 1 Standard,use 4*AA battery(the capacity is 2500mA) in laboratory.
Four modes of brightness:
Turbo: 468 lumens runtime: 2h30m
High: 220 lumens runtime: 6h
Mid: 50 lumens runtime: 27h
Low: 2 lumens runtime: 150h
Maximum peak beam intensity 7300cd 
Maximum distance: 170 meters
IPX-8,2m(Waterproof and SUbmersible)

Accessories included: Lanyard,Holster,Spare Tailcap,O-rings


----------



## DaveAnderson (Jun 10, 2011)

*Re: Lumens raing for upcoming Jetbeam PA40*

This would be very nice of the numbers hold. Real world 2 hours 30 minutes on 4AA's at Max seems a little tough to achieve.

~Dave


----------



## Napalm (Jun 10, 2011)

*Re: Lumens raing for upcoming Jetbeam PA40*

mhh I googled for a picture and the thing looks pretty much like a fenix ld40. :sigh:


----------



## Derek Dean (Jun 10, 2011)

*Re: Lumens raing for upcoming Jetbeam PA40*

http://indafoto.hu/autoart/image/11748485-87d56c23

Looks like a classically ergonomic design to me. I like it.


----------



## Ian2381 (Jun 11, 2011)

*Re: Lumens raing for upcoming Jetbeam PA40*

Is it real? Basically an LD40 with an XML led.


----------



## Animalmother (Jun 11, 2011)

*Re: Lumens raing for upcoming Jetbeam PA40*

Oopsie daisy's


----------



## flame2000 (Jun 11, 2011)

*Re: Lumens raing for upcoming Jetbeam PA40*



Animalmother said:


> Agreed guys.
> Looks almost exactly like an LD40.



Some said both the Fenix and JetBeam are made by SYSMAX Ind. Probably why they look so similar. 468 lumens for 2h30min on 4AA, that's pretty impressive figures. I bet Zebralight Q50 can better the runtime! 
But I like the Jetbeam design, I think it fits the hand better than Q50 square profile.


----------



## regulator (Jun 11, 2011)

*Re: Lumens raing for upcoming Jetbeam PA40*

Besides the LED, I like the style of the Jetbeam better. The head looks to be the same dimensions as the body keeping a more uniform shape. On the Fenix, the head looks to be just a tad bit larger. These are just subtle things that I prefer on the Jetbeam.


----------



## jonnyfgroove (Jun 11, 2011)

*Re: Lumens raing for upcoming Jetbeam PA40*

Won't this design have problems with heat dissipation?


----------



## ginaz (Jun 11, 2011)

*Re: Lumens raing for upcoming Jetbeam PA40*

if it's like the fenix, the head assembly is metal. plenty of heat transfer


----------



## dougw (Jun 11, 2011)

*Re: Lumens raing for upcoming Jetbeam PA40*

This would be a desirable light if it had a side switch instead of the tail one! Would have purchased the Fenix already if it had side a switch although it could have a better output on high. 
Looks to me like the Fenix is a copy of the Jetbeam or vise versa.


----------



## ZW99GT (Jun 11, 2011)

*Re: Lumens raing for upcoming Jetbeam PA40*

The XM-L would only requires ~1.2A and ~3.1VF to produce that ~450 Lumens. Sounds pretty reasonable that 4 AA could last over 2 hours. Right?


----------



## B0wz3r (Jun 20, 2011)

*Re: Lumens raing for upcoming Jetbeam PA40*

Anyone have any new info on this light? Like availability? Will it be offered in a neutral?


----------



## gopajti (Jun 20, 2011)

*Re: Lumens raing for upcoming Jetbeam PA40*



B0wz3r said:


> Anyone have any new info on this light? Like availability? Will it be offered in a neutral?



"PA40 will have cool white and neutral white for your choose, if the cool white is T6 bin, and the reflector is OP."


----------



## Burgess (Jun 23, 2011)

*Re: Lumens raing for upcoming Jetbeam PA40*

Interesting flashlight.

Awaiting more details.


And, of course, some CPF reviews !



_


----------



## Ian2381 (Jun 23, 2011)

*Re: Lumens raing for upcoming Jetbeam PA40*



Burgess said:


> Interesting flashlight.
> 
> Awaiting more details.
> 
> ...



Like to see review on this in comparison to the LD40. I think the Jetbeam maybe brighter but the fenix probably throws farther, Am I right?


----------



## B0wz3r (Jun 24, 2011)

*Re: Lumens raing for upcoming Jetbeam PA40*



Ian2381 said:


> Like to see review on this in comparison to the LD40. I think the Jetbeam maybe brighter but the fenix probably throws farther, Am I right?


 
Perhaps, but not necessarily. XPG's can be made into good throwers with the right reflector; I don't see why the same wouldn't apply to an XML.


----------



## RedForest UK (Jun 24, 2011)

*Re: Lumens raing for upcoming Jetbeam PA40*

In exactly the same size reflector it will be much easier to focus a smaller die led like the XP-G. I think this was Fenix aim when making the LD40 so I would expect it to outthrow the PA40 even if Jetbeam try to make it as throwy as possible.


----------



## B0wz3r (Jun 24, 2011)

*Re: Lumens raing for upcoming Jetbeam PA40*



RedForest UK said:


> In exactly the same size reflector it will be much easier to focus a smaller die led like the XP-G. I think this was Fenix aim when making the LD40 so I would expect it to outthrow the PA40 even if Jetbeam try to make it as throwy as possible.


 
Yes, but I didn't say that... my point was only that an XML can be made to throw with the right reflector.

By the by, Bug-out Gear shows the PA40 as available on their site now; price is $70 with a T6. I'd prefer a neutral T5, and if it's not going to be available with one, I'd rather spend that $70 on a BC40 and get the full aluminum construction and nearly twice the output.


----------



## Animalmother (Jun 24, 2011)

*Re: Lumens raing for upcoming Jetbeam PA40*

I think I am going to get this.
I really like the light and the specs on it.

Think it'll have more throw then a P100A2? If so it's nearly sold to me. Wish it came out sooner so I can bring it to my 130' meter test ground for it's throw.


----------



## B0wz3r (Jun 24, 2011)

*Re: Lumens raing for upcoming Jetbeam PA40*



Animalmother said:


> I think I am going to get this.
> I really like the light and the specs on it.
> 
> Think it'll have more throw then a P100A2? If so it's nearly sold to me. Wish it came out sooner so I can bring it to my 130' meter test ground for it's throw.


 
Hard to say for sure... Like Red said, it will be floodier by definition because it's an XML. On the other hand it has a larger and somewhat deeper reflector, so it might throw more too. My guess would be that it's going to be fairly well balanced between flood and throw.

I want one in a neutral though!!!


----------



## tam17 (Jun 26, 2011)

*Re: Lumens raing for upcoming Jetbeam PA40*

Stunning specs. Only two pics available on the Web. No beamshots. No test sample reviews.

What a teaser...



> I want one in a neutral though!!!


+1

Cheers,

Tam


----------



## Toaster (Jun 26, 2011)

*Re: Lumens raing for upcoming Jetbeam PA40*



Ian2381 said:


> Like to see review on this in comparison to the LD40. I think the Jetbeam maybe brighter but the fenix probably throws farther, Am I right?


 


B0wz3r said:


> Perhaps, but not necessarily. XPG's can be made into good throwers with the right reflector; I don't see why the same wouldn't apply to an XML.


 

Did you just not read the OP at all? PA40 has a smaller head than LD40 and throw is less as well at 7,300 lux.


----------



## Dsoto87 (Jun 26, 2011)

Did you not read what he was responding to? He was comparing it to an EagleTac light, not the LD40


----------



## Toaster (Jun 26, 2011)

*Re: Lumens raing for upcoming Jetbeam PA40*



Dsoto87 said:


> Did you not read what he was responding to? He was comparing it to an EagleTac light, not the LD40


 
Wrong quote. Fixed now.


----------



## Fatso (Jun 26, 2011)

*Re: Lumens raing for upcoming Jetbeam PA40*

I hope a Neutral model will be offered. I Love my LD40 and will see how I like the PA40.
I wonder If it has the same Battery carrier?


----------



## Napalm (Jun 26, 2011)

*Re: Lumens raing for upcoming Jetbeam PA40*

Also Jetbeam seems to use a different method for counting lumens:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZDYY0qtBOhY

Nap.


----------



## tam17 (Jun 27, 2011)

*Re: Lumens raing for upcoming Jetbeam PA40*



Napalm said:


> Also Jetbeam seems to use a different method for counting lumens



JetBeam now uses ANSI/FL1 and AFAIK was one of the first manufacturers from Asia to adopt this standard.


----------



## bbb74 (Jun 27, 2011)

*Re: Lumens raing for upcoming Jetbeam PA40*



gopajti said:


> "PA40 will have cool white and neutral white for your choose, if the cool white is T6 bin, and the reflector is OP."


 
Just wondering where this came from I haven't been able to find any reference to it elsewhere 



Fatso said:


> I wonder If it has the same Battery carrier?



I've been wondering the same thing.

Also I had a play with my Dad's new LD40 the other day, I really liked the tint. Throw was great. I found the mode change button a bit stiff though, took a fair bit of pressure to use - is this normal?


----------



## B0wz3r (Jun 27, 2011)

*Re: Lumens raing for upcoming Jetbeam PA40*



bbb74 said:


> Just wondering where this came from I haven't been able to find any reference to it elsewhere
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
I emailed Flavio at Bugout Gear and he said he did not know if the PA40 would be made available in a neutral tint.

I'm hoping it will. Otherwise I guess I'll get an LD40.


----------



## gopajti (Jun 30, 2011)

*Re: Lumens raing for upcoming Jetbeam PA40*

pls del


----------



## gopajti (Jun 30, 2011)

*Re: Lumens raing for upcoming Jetbeam PA40*

pls del


----------



## gopajti (Jun 30, 2011)

*Re: Lumens raing for upcoming Jetbeam PA40*

http://www.jet-beam.com/links/pro/pa40.aspx


----------



## tam17 (Jun 30, 2011)

*Re: Lumens raing for upcoming Jetbeam PA40*

Yep, it's official then.

Waiting for some beamshots, or even a review... 

Cheers,

Tam


----------



## Federal LG (Jul 5, 2011)

*Re: Lumens raing for upcoming Jetbeam PA40*

Can someone point me a trustable Jetbeam dealer?

I mean... Someone trustable, where I can buy using my international credit card, and delivers here in South America...

Thanks!


----------



## B0wz3r (Jul 5, 2011)

*Re: Lumens raing for upcoming Jetbeam PA40*

Bugoutgearusa.com

Use the code cpfjet, make sure you include you CPF username in the comments/instructions so they know you're a legit CPF member.


----------



## flame2000 (Jul 5, 2011)

*Re: Lumens raing for upcoming Jetbeam PA40*

I recommend Bugoutgear too, good discount and fast shipping.


----------



## Napalm (Jul 5, 2011)

*Re: Lumens raing for upcoming Jetbeam PA40*



Federal LG said:


> Can someone point me a trustable Jetbeam dealer?
> 
> I mean... Someone trustable, where I can buy using my international credit card, and delivers here in South America...
> 
> Thanks!



http://www.illuminationgear.com/

Payment with your Visa card is done via Paypal (no paypal account necessary, you can pay as "guest").

Quick e-mail response for inquiries. Will take time to answer technical question you may have or assist selecting a model. Quick shipping via USPS (regular or express - see the shipping info page). Highly recommended.

Nap.


----------



## aimxplode (Jul 6, 2011)

*Re: Lumens raing for upcoming Jetbeam PA40*

ETA from BOG is 7/8/11. Any early adopters in here? Can't wait to see reviews.


----------



## Napalm (Jul 6, 2011)

*Re: Lumens raing for upcoming Jetbeam PA40*



aimxplode said:


> ETA from BOG is 7/8/11. Any early adopters in here? Can't wait to see reviews.



Nope, I'm waiting for a XM-L Sunwayman M40A instead, right now it's slowly traveling across the world. The box ain't as nice as the Jetbeam's, but the light has all metal construction and a larger reflector. The price is nearly twice though 

Nap.


----------



## moonwind (Jul 6, 2011)

*Re: Lumens raing for upcoming Jetbeam PA40*



B0wz3r said:


> I emailed Flavio at Bugout Gear and he said he did not know if the PA40 would be made available in a neutral tint.


I also hope they release this in neutral tint. Wanting to go neutral since I tried one.


----------



## B0wz3r (Jul 6, 2011)

*Re: Lumens raing for upcoming Jetbeam PA40*



aimxplode said:


> ETA from BOG is 7/8/11. Any early adopters in here? Can't wait to see reviews.


 


moonwind said:


> I also hope they release this in neutral tint. Wanting to go neutral since I tried one.


 
I'm considering getting one of these as a bugout bag light for emergency/disaster prep uses, despite the fact it uses a T6.

When (if) they come out with one with a neutral T5 I'll buy one, maybe even two, in an instant.


----------



## pblanch (Jul 7, 2011)

*Re: Lumens raing for upcoming Jetbeam PA40*

Has anyone seen any utube posting on how the UI works, seen the Jetbeam site animation and looks like a terrible interface to have to turn off/on just to cyle to the level you want. Would rather a light touch (when on position) to cycle like my Fenix LD10 (excluding the turbo mode) 

Additionally a T6 emmiter, that is a cool white isnt it.​


----------



## Napalm (Jul 7, 2011)

*Re: Lumens raing for upcoming Jetbeam PA40*



pblanch said:


> Additionally a T6 emmiter, that is a cool white isnt it.​


 
Rumors has it that you will be offered a couple of choices from the 0, 1 and 2 color bins:

- "Angry Blue" from the 0A bin
- "Alien Green" from the 1T bin (a long standing Jetbeam fav) 
- "Deep Purple" from the 2R bin

Nap


----------



## Animalmother (Jul 8, 2011)

*Re: Lumens raing for upcoming Jetbeam PA40*

To those of you who got this:
Please, report back as soon as you get the light.
Make this place beamshots galore.


----------



## Napalm (Jul 8, 2011)

*Re: Lumens raing for upcoming Jetbeam PA40*



Animalmother said:


> Make this place beamshots galore.


 
Angry Blue:





Alien Green:





Deep Purple:





Nap.


----------



## aimxplode (Jul 8, 2011)

*Re: Lumens raing for upcoming Jetbeam PA40*

Now that its out, has anyone decided to order one?


----------



## aimxplode (Jul 12, 2011)

*Re: Lumens raing for upcoming Jetbeam PA40*

Flavio from BOGUSA's page on the PA40 is here: http://www.cpfmarketplace.com/mp/sh...w-Model-JETBeam-PA40-XM-L-(4xAA-Batteries)-lt


----------



## gopajti (Jul 12, 2011)

*Re: Lumens raing for upcoming Jetbeam PA40*

Fenix LD40, Jetbeam PA40 beamshots

http://www.wikilight.de/vergleich.php?a=123&b=122


----------



## tam17 (Jul 12, 2011)

*Re: Lumens raing for upcoming Jetbeam PA40*



> Fenix LD40, Jetbeam PA40 beamshots
> 
> http://www.wikilight.de/vergleich.php?a=123&b=122


 This is the first PA40 beamshot on CPF, AFAIK.

More spill than LD40, and a slightly warmer tint. Difference between 248 and 468lm is barely noticeable. Still not enough for me to make up my mind.

Thanks for the link, gopajti - you're first as always :thumbsup:

Cheers,

Tam


----------



## gopajti (Jul 13, 2011)

*Re: Lumens raing for upcoming Jetbeam PA40*

PA40 videos
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Uk3n27GqOZY
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mH8A4I_ZiM0


----------



## flame2000 (Jul 13, 2011)

*Re: Lumens raing for upcoming Jetbeam PA40*

I was expecting a secondary button for mode changing. A forward clicky for mode change is not what I was looking forward to, considering that I have to turn off the light just to change mode. :shakehead


----------



## tam17 (Jul 13, 2011)

*Re: Lumens raing for upcoming Jetbeam PA40*



> A forward clicky for mode change is not what I was looking forward to, considering that I have to turn off the light just to change mode.


That's pretty awkward IMHO.

The solution implemented in PA01 is better: a reverse clicky with momentary press (when the flashlight is ON) for mode change. No need for a second button.

Cheers,

Tam


----------



## flame2000 (Jul 13, 2011)

*Re: Lumens raing for upcoming Jetbeam PA40*



tam17 said:


> That's pretty awkward IMHO.
> 
> The solution implemented in PA01 is better: a reverse clicky with momentary press (when the flashlight is ON) for mode change. No need for a second button.
> 
> ...


 
Yup, a reverse clicky would probably be more suitable for this light. I use momentary ON sometimes for just a few seconds. In this case, it would probably cause the light to toggle to the next mode. 
IMO, I think a forward clicky is best paired with a secondary button or head-twisting function for a multi-mode light.


----------



## Animalmother (Jul 13, 2011)

*Re: Lumens raing for upcoming Jetbeam PA40*

To be honest, the difference doesn't seem huge between the brightness of a PA40 and LD40 in those pictures. I think I might have to pass unless other beamshots become available.


----------



## gopajti (Jul 14, 2011)

*Re: Lumens raing for upcoming Jetbeam PA40*

PA40 review
http://www.flashlight-blog.de/jetbeam/review-jetbeam-pa40-xm-l-468-ansi-lumen-max/


----------



## Federal LG (Jul 15, 2011)

*Re: Lumens raing for upcoming Jetbeam PA40*

Nice!!


----------



## aimxplode (Jul 15, 2011)

*Re: Lumens raing for upcoming Jetbeam PA40*

I need to see beamshots with control shots!!


----------



## aimxplode (Jul 15, 2011)

*Re: Lumens raing for upcoming Jetbeam PA40*

Ok, I've taken the plunge, placed the order for the PA40 on BOGUSA. I'll report back.


Side note: I also ordered the TK41, cant wait!


----------



## Animalmother (Jul 15, 2011)

*Re: Lumens raing for upcoming Jetbeam PA40*

I want to see throw shots.


----------



## tam17 (Jul 15, 2011)

*Re: Lumens raing for upcoming Jetbeam PA40*



> I need to see beamshots with control shots!!





> I want to see throw shots.


And some trees and grass. And LD40's beam in the same shot, to compare beam shape and tint.



Cheers,

Tam


----------



## aimxplode (Jul 15, 2011)

*Re: Lumens raing for upcoming Jetbeam PA40*



tam17 said:


> And some trees and grass. And LD40's beam in the same shot, to compare beam shape and tint.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

I only have my iphone camera, but I will try to take accurate beam shots and provide more info in regards to flood vs throw, tint, shape, build, etc.


----------



## jonnyfgroove (Jul 15, 2011)

*Re: Lumens raing for upcoming Jetbeam PA40*

A review from SBflashlightGuy popped up on my youtube page. :rock:

7300cd for the PA40, LD40 is 10733. EDIT: Doh, the PA40 cd info is in the first post.


----------



## B0wz3r (Jul 15, 2011)

*Re: Lumens raing for upcoming Jetbeam PA40*



jonnyfgroove said:


> A review from SBflashlightGuy popped up on my youtube page. :rock:
> 
> 7300cd for the PA40, LD40 is 10733. EDIT: Doh, the PA40 cd info is in the first post.


 
I'd rather have more hotspot and less spill in a given beam area, than a narrow hotspot and a dim spill, which is what the LD40 beamshots seem to show. When the PA40 is available in neutral, I'll definitely get one.


----------



## SbFlashLightGuy (Jul 16, 2011)

*Re: Lumens raing for upcoming Jetbeam PA40*

I'm really liking this light, I know its going to get a lot of use.


----------



## SbFlashLightGuy (Jul 16, 2011)

*Re: Lumens raing for upcoming Jetbeam PA40*



jonnyfgroove said:


> A review from SBflashlightGuy popped up on my youtube page. :rock:
> 
> 7300cd for the PA40, LD40 is 10733. EDIT: Doh, the PA40 cd info is in the first post.



I'll do another one this week with a fallow up.


----------



## jonnyfgroove (Jul 16, 2011)

*Re: Lumens raing for upcoming Jetbeam PA40*

^^ Cool, hope you don't mind me linking to your vid. How hot does the bezel get when left on max running off NiMH cells?


----------



## tam17 (Jul 18, 2011)

*Re: Lumens raing for upcoming Jetbeam PA40*

Instructions for use are available here (at the bottom of the page), to clarify how does PA40's UI exactly operate...

Cheers,

Tam


----------



## gopajti (Jul 18, 2011)

*Re: Lumens raing for upcoming Jetbeam PA40*

Neutral version in stock 7/28/11
http://www.bugoutgearusa.com/pa40.html


----------



## GunnarGG (Jul 18, 2011)

*Re: Lumens raing for upcoming Jetbeam PA40*



tam17 said:


> More spill than LD40, and a slightly warmer tint...


 
The tint is probably not how it looks in real world, the LD40 is neutral white, even though it is a little on the cool side of neutral.
If you look at the same picture and compare LD40 and RRT-0 they look pretty close in tint. Then look at the same lights and change to "allee" then you see which light is neutral and which is cool white.
So I think it's the cameras whitebalance that makes the LD40 and PA40 look so similar in tint.

Edit:_ just saw the post above, it might be the neutral version_


----------



## gopajti (Jul 19, 2011)

*Re: Lumens raing for upcoming Jetbeam PA40*

PA40 pics
http://indafoto.hu/autoart/beopa


----------



## tam17 (Jul 19, 2011)

*Re: Lumens raing for upcoming Jetbeam PA40*



GunnarGG said:


> The tint is probably not how it looks in real world, the LD40 is neutral white, even though it is a little on the cool side of neutral.
> If you look at the same picture and compare LD40 and RRT-0 they look pretty close in tint. Then look at the same lights and change to "allee" then you see which light is neutral and which is cool white.
> So I think it's the cameras whitebalance that makes the LD40 and PA40 look so similar in tint.
> 
> Edit:_ just saw the post above, it might be the neutral version_



Maybe and maybe not.



> > I need to see beamshots with control shots!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Cheers,

Tam


----------



## aimxplode (Jul 19, 2011)

*Re: Lumens raing for upcoming Jetbeam PA40*

The beamshot profile and tint are extremely similar, if not exactly, like the Jetbeam RRT-0, but of course the PA40's is brighter. I'll try to get some beamshots up tonight. Build quality feels top notch, no battery rattle. Tint is more on the neutral side, like the RRT-0.


----------



## roadkill1109 (Jul 25, 2011)

*Re: Lumens raing for upcoming Jetbeam PA40*

Guys, which has a better throw? BC40 or this PA40? Or for the cheaper price, is the BC40 a better buy with practically double the lumens? The carbon fibre threads, wont those wear out even if the alum head has square threads? 

The appealing factor of this PA40 is the standard AA battery configuration, and could possibly be the brightest 4-AA's light out there. (correct me if im wrong)

Sigh, another potential flashlight to buy... this collection is getting me broke! hahaha


----------



## leon2245 (Jul 25, 2011)

*Re: Lumens raing for upcoming Jetbeam PA40*



roadkill1109 said:


> Guys, which has a better throw? BC40 or this PA40? Or for the cheaper price, is the BC40 a better buy with practically double the lumens? The carbon fibre threads, wont those wear out even if the alum head has square threads?
> 
> The appealing factor of this PA40 is the standard AA battery configuration, and could possibly be the brightest 4-AA's light out there. (correct me if im wrong)
> 
> Sigh, another potential flashlight to buy... this collection is getting me broke! hahaha


 
Yeah regardless of lumens & throw, i wish this one had been Al or the bc40 take aa's. But plastic & carbon fiber etc. are from _the future!_ Embrace it or be left behind.


----------



## aimxplode (Jul 25, 2011)

*Re: Lumens raing for upcoming Jetbeam PA40*



leon2245 said:


> Yeah regardless of lumens & throw, i wish this one had been Al or the bc40 take aa's. But plastic & carbon fiber etc. are from _the future!_ Embrace it or be left behind.



I've tried taking beamshots, but I don't have a camera capable of capturing the beam accurately, sorry. As for the quality, the carbon fiber/plastic body feels extremely hard and durable, and the battery carrier is top notch, better than a TK41 carrier. There is absolutely no rattle. The head has some kind of matte/anodized aluminum feel to it, which also feels very durable. The light has some nice heft to it and is very ergonomic. Very impressed with this, as I am with my other Jetbeam lights.

Here are some pictures that I took with my phone.


----------



## Swedpat (Jul 25, 2011)

*Re: Lumens raing for upcoming Jetbeam PA40*

Because of the plastic handle of LD40 I didn't get it, though I consider it otherwise a quite perfect 4AA light. This Jetbeam PA40 is significantly brighter and seems to be even better for me, except from the tint(if no tint is mentioned I suppose it's cool white). Anyone who knows more about the "Carbon Fiber Reinforced Composite" handle, is it less slippery than the plastic of LD40?


----------



## aimxplode (Jul 25, 2011)

*Re: Lumens raing for upcoming Jetbeam PA40*



Swedpat said:


> Because of the plastic handle of LD40 I didn't get it, though I consider it otherwise a quite perfect 4AA light. This Jetbeam PA40 is significantly brighter and seems to be even better for me, except from the tint(if no tint is mentioned I suppose it's cool white). Anyone who knows more about the "Carbon Fiber Reinforced Composite" handle, is it less slippery than the plastic of LD40?


 
The carbon fiber composite is great. Feels really rugged. It has a somewhat matte finish, and tons of diamond/rectangle patterns which make it easy to grip.


----------



## tam17 (Jul 25, 2011)

*Re: Lumens raing for upcoming Jetbeam PA40*

Thanks for the first-hand insight, aimxplode.

I'm waiting for some more info from a local distributor (regarding neutral white availability and pricing) but I think I'll go for this one if the price is right. 

Cheers,

Tam


----------



## Swedpat (Jul 25, 2011)

*Re: Lumens raing for upcoming Jetbeam PA40*



aimxplode said:


> The carbon fiber composite is great. Feels really rugged. It has a somewhat matte finish, and tons of diamond/rectangle patterns which make it easy to grip.


 
Thanks for the information! That sounds great. :thumbsup:


----------



## Animalmother (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: Lumens raing for upcoming Jetbeam PA40*

Throw beamshots pretty please


----------



## aimxplode (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: Lumens raing for upcoming Jetbeam PA40*



Animalmother said:


> Throw beamshots pretty please


 
I've tried to take some pictures of beamshots but my camera keeps adjusting brightness. If it helps, I can try to take a video tomorrow night with control shots and comparisons between my rrt-0.


----------



## aimxplode (Jul 27, 2011)

*Re: Lumens raing for upcoming Jetbeam PA40*

Marshall has posted a new video showing beamshots.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9h1RJ4xiEww&feature=channel_video_title


----------



## Animalmother (Jul 27, 2011)

*Re: Lumens raing for upcoming Jetbeam PA40*



aimxplode said:


> Marshall has posted a new video showing beamshots.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9h1RJ4xiEww&feature=channel_video_title


 
Thanks for the video. I can't help but wonder if it can out throw my P100A2. though.


----------



## yliu (Jul 28, 2011)

My PA40 just arrived!!! The beam is very floody, definitely not a thrower. 

100 meter is not a problem.

The beam pattern is very smooth with lot of flood, more than my TK45.


----------



## chesterqw (Aug 4, 2011)

bought one, hopefully arrives tomorrow!


----------



## tam17 (Aug 9, 2011)

Are there any JB insiders or well informed CPF members who are willing to share the official CCT and lumen rating of the PA40 Neutral White?

Pretty please... 


Cheers,

Tam


----------



## Quality (Aug 9, 2011)

tam17 said:


> Are there any JB insiders or well informed CPF members who are willing to share the official CCT and lumen rating of the PA40 Neutral White?
> 
> Pretty please...
> 
> ...


 
I have been asking this everywhere I can think of. Nobody seems to know if this thing actually exists or not. 

I even emailed Jetbeam directly (Specifically about the Neutral version) and they sent me all sorts of information.... on the Cool White version.

Bugoutgear will have them in on 8-20-2011 so hopefully soon we will be able to get tangible information.


----------



## tam17 (Aug 9, 2011)

PA40 Neutral White does exist and will be available from the beginning of September 2011, as I've been informed by my local JB distributor (not a web shop, info based on his direct inquiry).

However there hasn't been any confirmation of CCT and lumen rating from JB directly (Flavio from BOG USA stated the CCT value of 5000K).

Cheers,

Tam


----------



## Breathing Borla (Nov 16, 2011)

Quality said:


> I have been asking this everywhere I can think of. Nobody seems to know if this thing actually exists or not.
> 
> I even emailed Jetbeam directly (Specifically about the Neutral version) and they sent me all sorts of information.... on the Cool White version.
> 
> Bugoutgear will have them in on 8-20-2011 so hopefully soon we will be able to get tangible information.



any luck on this ever.

i can't seem to find this info anywhere.:shakehead

Beam shots and lumen rating ect for the Neutral led :shrug:


----------



## Swedpat (Nov 16, 2011)

If I had a cool I could compare the difference with ceiling bounce test to my Neutral. I suspect the Neutral has slightly lower output, but I am sure it's still more than 400lm on Turbomode. Anyway I don't think the difference is an issue for practical use. If you appreciate a warmer hotspot I think you can go with the Neutral.


----------



## Breathing Borla (Nov 16, 2011)

Swedpat said:


> If I had a cool I could compare the difference with ceiling bounce test to my Neutral. I suspect the Neutral has slightly lower output, but I am sure it's still more than 400lm on Turbomode. Anyway I don't think the difference is an issue for practical use. If you appreciate a warmer hotspot I think you can go with the Neutral.



do you have any beamshots or outdoor shots. I haven't been able to see what the neutral looks like.

how do you like the light overall.


----------



## Sway (Nov 16, 2011)

Ceiling Bounce:
Cool White PA40........51 Lux
Neutal White PA40.....49 Lux 

Not enough difference in output to worry about, tint wise both of mine run to the cool side, the neutral just not as much.

If you want this type of light just pick one you can't go wrong with either.


----------



## tam17 (Nov 16, 2011)

Thanks for the measurement data, Sway!



Breathing Borla said:


> do you have any beamshots or outdoor shots



My indoor beamshots in other thread show good colour rendering and not so uniform tint across the beam. Although outdoor beamshots (that I've once promised to provide) would probably be more useful to you.

Cheers


----------



## Breathing Borla (Nov 16, 2011)

ahh, that's what I was looking for guys, thanks.

now a neutral beam shot and figure out which reflector you actually get. There seems to be the same confusion in several threads


----------



## Animalmother (Nov 17, 2011)

Think there will be any difference in brightness if you were to use the 2500mah Eneloops instead of the 2000mah Eneloops?


----------



## tam17 (Nov 17, 2011)

Animalmother said:


> Think there will be any difference in brightness if you were to use the 2500mah Eneloops instead of the 2000mah Eneloops?



No, just longer runtime.


----------



## Swedpat (Nov 17, 2011)

Breathing Borla said:


> do you have any beamshots or outdoor shots. I haven't been able to see what the neutral looks like.
> 
> how do you like the light overall.



Here is my impression:

I like my PA40 Neutral very much. For the price it's very good. The beam (which I think is visible in the beamshots by *tam17*) is very smooth. 
Compared to some other lights the spill is slightly less bright for the given output, but a large part of the total light amount is gathered in the hotspot and wide corona. At short and medium distance it's powerful and very useful. PA40 is not a thrower but have some throw as the same time the wide corona makes the hotspot feeling wider. 
The 2lm mode is very useful when you don't want to make too much attention and with dark adapted eyes, and exept from Turbomode you get good runtimes even with alkalines. The carbon fiber handle feels good in the hand.

Regards, Patric


----------



## Breathing Borla (Nov 17, 2011)

Swedpat said:


> Here is my impression:
> 
> I like my PA40 Neutral very much. For the price it's very good. The beam (which I think is visible in the beamshots by *tam17*) is very smooth.
> Compared to some other lights the spill is slightly less bright for the given output, but a large part of the total light amount is gathered in the hotspot and wide corona. At short and medium distance it's powerful and very useful. PA40 is not a thrower but have some throw as the same time the wide corona makes the hotspot feeling wider.
> ...



cool, I think I'm sold. This light sounds perfect for my needs. I have a Catapult XM-L for a monster thrower so I'm really not looking for that. 

What I need is exactly what you described which is a good short-med range hotspot with a decent amount of spill. 

this will be my first Neutral light so I am excited to see how that turns out.

i want AA or rechargeable AA for this light since I will use it for work and want to be able to buy batteries anywhere if I get in a pinch.

This seems to be the best option with great output from 4 AA's and well under 100 bucks. the TK41 is just too expensive and I don't want 8 AAs. If I need that kind of output I can always grab the Catapult as that thing has MONSTER output.


----------



## Breathing Borla (Nov 17, 2011)

Animalmother said:


> Think there will be any difference in brightness if you were to use the 2500mah Eneloops instead of the 2000mah Eneloops?



I didn't know they even made 2500 mah eneloops, ever one I see are 2000.


----------



## Animalmother (Nov 17, 2011)

Breathing Borla said:


> I didn't know they even made 2500mah eneloops, ever one I see are 2000.




They've been about for a while now. 500 recharge cycles for 500 more mah.
They're called Sanyo XX Eneloops. I think allot of manufactures use these to calculate runtimes.


----------



## Swedpat (Nov 17, 2011)

Breathing Borla said:


> cool, I think I'm sold. This light sounds perfect for my needs. I have a Catapult XM-L for a monster thrower so I'm really not looking for that.
> 
> What I need is exactly what you described which is a good short-med range hotspot with a decent amount of spill.
> 
> ...



I forgot to tell you(which is mentioned in other threads about PA40 Neutral white) that the hotspot is neutral, corona is yellowish and spill has some blue or purple tint. Also mentioned is that this (according as well mine and some others opinion) is an issue only when white wall hunting. In practical use outdoors it's hardly visible at all, though maybe visible at snowy landscape. I have not yet used it under snowy conditions, however.


----------

